
Staying up-to-date as a software developer with a daily learning routine - kiyanwang
https://trevordmiller.com/blog/learning-routine
======
ekkert
It's a nice idea, but, from my experience, learning new things isn't valuable
in and of itself. Retaining and, consequently, using the acquired knowledge is
both more important and more difficult.

~~~
godelmachine
I read this and then it striked me that this is what I have been trying to
convince myself since long.

Now I have to ask - is there a particular word for this kinda feeling, like
borderline deja vu?

